# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Nguyên Nhân khiến Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất Sóc Trăng luôn tăng nhiệt

## tenten

lân cận vị trí địa lý ích lợi, chế độ ưu đãi, Bất Động Sản Sóc Trăng đang được đứng trước khả năng đi lên tương xứng với tiềm lực bởi Xu thế 'dịch chuyển' dòng vốn đầu tư sang tỉnh lẻ.



Thế mạnh thiên nhiên phong phú

Sóc Trăng có khu đất đai màu mỡ rộng mang đến rộng 320.000 ha, khoáng sản rừng hơn 12.000 ha, phía Bắc cũng như Tây Bắc gần cạnh tỉnh Hậu Giang, phía Tây Nam sát Bạc Liêu, mặt Đông Bắc tiếp giáp Trà Vinh, và mặt Nam sát biển Đông. kết hợp cùng khí hậu phù hợp xung quanh năm với hai mặt tiền biển Đông và sông Hậu, Sóc Trăng thuận tiện phát triển đa dạng từ tài chính biển, đến tiềm năng sản xuất lúa gạo, và những loại cây lành, trái ngọt khét tiếng khác.

Sóc Trăng còn là vùng đất giàu văn hóa, nhiều bản chất với tương đối nhiều lễ hội thú vị, bao gồm điển hình của người Khmer giống như liên hoan tiệc tùng Ooc Om Boc - Đua Ghe Ngo. ngoài ra, tỉnh còn sở hữu nhiều di sản nổi tiếng như Chùa Dơi, Chùa đất Sét, và nhiều địa điểm vui chơi giống như hồ Ngọt, khu văn hóa truyền thống du lịch bình yên, Chợ nổi Ngã Năm.

trực tiếp mở rộng cửa cho các nhà đầu tư

nổi bật địa phương luôn quan tâm, chú trọng xuất hiện kêu gọi dự án. nổi bật là sau hội nghị xúc tiến đầu tư - khởi nghiệp quy mô lớn nhất vào 06/2018, tỉnh Sóc Trăng giới thiệu danh mục 88 dự án mời gọi dự án, cũng như nhận tổng mức vốn đầu tư gần 130.000 tỷ VNĐ. thêm lần nữa, tỉnh còn tích cực phát động phong trào khởi nghiệp tại địa phương, khu vườn ươm doanh nghiệp khởi nghiệp. đặc biệt, tỉnh công ty trương mời gọi đấu thầu các dự án công trình lớn giống như trung tâm đô thị mới hồ nước Ngọt.

cơ sở giao thông nội thành cải thiện, ngoại thành lan rộng ra

Về con đường bộ cơ sở giao thông nội thành lan rộng ra mang đến 129 km con đường xe con, đạt tỉ lệ 99% trên 108/109 xã, phường, thị trấn. Sóc Trăng cũng tiến hành xã hội hóa đầu tư đường tránh và lan rộng ra, nâng cấp đường Quốc lộ 1 đoạn từ TP. Sóc Trăng đi huyện Châu Thành. ngoài ra, tỉnh còn đầu tư hệ thống cầu cơ sở giao thông qua tuyến Quốc lộ 61B, ý kiến đề xuất chủ trương nâng cấp Quốc lộ Quản lộ - Phụng Hiệp, cũng như ứng dụng sử dụng đường tỉnh 940.

Về đường biển tỉnh đang được thực hành bến cảng dịch vụ đường tàu cao tốc Trần Đề - Côn Đảo, lập giấy tờ thủ tục đầu tư cảng cá Trần Đề giai đoạn 2, tập hợp cơ sở giao thông mặt đường thủy cấp cho tổ quốc bảo đảm dịch vụ tàu chở hàng 1.000 - 2.000 tấn.

nổi bật, đường sắt nối liền thành phố cùng với TP.Cần Thơ cùng dự án cầu Đại Ngãi 1 và Đại Ngãi 2, bắc qua Cù lao Dung, để giúp đỡ Sóc Trăng gắn sát Trà Vinh tăng cường tiềm năng liên kết vùng.

Xu thế di chuyển dòng vốn sang tỉnh lẻ

Xét thực trạng chung, giới chuyên gia những nội đô như TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng đang rơi vào tình trạng quý hiếm vùng đất, giá bán Đất Nền sóc trăng giá rẻ"sốt ảo" rộng khắp các khu vực. Ngược lại, khu vực "miền Tây" đang được nắm giữ quỹ đất "sạch" dồi dào, giao thông mặt đường bộ ngày càng trở nên hoàn thiện, giá vẫn còn tương đối "mềm".

Xét về bên bằng riêng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng đang tốc độ đẩy nhanh đô thị mới, kéo giảm khoảng cách giữa vùng quê cũng như thành thị nên công ty trương mời gọi đầu tư mở rộng khu đô thị đi theo quy chuẩn. tuy nhiên, hiện vẫn tồn tại không nhiều dự án công trình BĐS Nhà Đất chuyên nghiệp hóa đủ thỏa mãn nhu cầu ngày càng cao của người dân.

thị trường BĐS Nhà Đất Sóc Trăng đc giới đầu tư định hình khá cao khi sở hữu các yếu tố "thiên thời, địa lợi, nhân hòa" giống như điều kiện tự nhiên giảm giá, hệ thống cơ sở giao thông lan rộng ra, hạ tầng hạ tầng thường xuyên được nâng cấp, giàu tiềm lực du lịch, thị trường sinh thái, cùng cơ chế ưu đãi dự án từ địa phương.

Trước cơn sóng "dịch chuyển" dòng vốn sang tỉnh lẻ, thị trường Bất Động Sản Sóc Trăng đang đứng trước khả năng lớn nhằm đi lên tương xứng cùng với tiềm năng, nhất là cùng với nhiều dự án Bất Động Sản cận trung tâm. vì thế, nếu nhà đầu tư Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất đào bới rõ môi trường, nắm đúng thị hiếu thì gia tăng thu nhập không nhỏ sau này.

----------

